# Iberital MC2 - remove timer function?



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi there

I've been given an MC2 which is in bits and sadly missing the chute, the portafilter holder and most importantly, the timer. 

My question is:

Can I wire the grinder to run without a timer?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes you can, just wire to the push button. The timers are erratic anyway= not accurate.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

when you say “portafilter holder” do you need switch and all, or just the fork?
The chute can be bought for about £6 same goes for the fork and the switch. so, £18 +pnp.
Link


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Sheffy be aware that if you remove stuff and make it simple i.e. it just switches on and stays on (until YOU turn it off) that you know what your grinders "duty cycle" ratio is...this is the "on to off" time...motors get warm and need to rest (cool down)...some are designed for long term useage (100% duty cycle), whereas some aren't...there will probably be a sticker/badge/label/other somewhere on your grinder....it will probably say something like "3 mins on, 4 mins off" or 25% duty-cycle (or similar); in other words if you leave it grinding a hopper full of beans and you've had it running straight for 3 mins then you are gonna have to let it cool down for 4 mins (minimum), otherwise bad things happen and a cat dies somewhere in Asia.


----------



## Teetertank (Nov 25, 2019)

Sheffy said:


> Can I wire the grinder to run without a timer?


Yes this should be relatively easy to do. I happen to have the same grinder and while I haven't modified it, I have modified another grinder I have by rewiring it to make it doserless with an external timer module. 

You have a few options:
1. Bypass the timer function by linking out the timer switch, you could then operate with the on/off switch directly. 

2. You could fit a replacement timer button (if you can find out what it originally was). 

3. You could wire it to a timed relay module such as are readily available on ebay or Aliexpress. Or you could wire it to a process control timed module with a digital time function that you could set to your desired time, which would be much more accurate than the original timer dial that's rather hit and miss to use. You with probably need to house a unit of this sort in an external enclosure as the grinder is quite small.


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm going to get a chute (thanks for the link) and just wire the on/off switch direct to the motor. 

I'm just looking to avoid E-waste is all. Probably won't get much use to be honest.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheffy said:


> ...I'm just looking to avoid E-waste is all...


I applaud you...please keep us updated on this project 👏


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Sheffy said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I'm going to get a chute (thanks for the link) and just wire the on/off switch direct to the motor.
> 
> I'm just looking to avoid E-waste is all. Probably won't get much use to be honest.


Just in case you change your mind, here’s the Timer link.


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Bhodgson said:


> Just in case you change your mind, here’s the Timer link.


Thanks for the link for the timer. 

I'm going to do away with it I feel. Just need an interesting way to hide the holes it leaves behind. 

I wonder if this grinder will save me buying a niche anytime soon?


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Also, all hardware such as bolts/screws are missing. Does anyone have a clue what size I would need?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Can you help @BBBean ?


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for mention @Bhodgson but not really.

Unlike Gaggia Classics which I regularly refurbish I’ve only ever had the one MC2. I did obtain a number of spares to repair it from another member of CFUK, whose motor had burnt out. Gave all the remaining spare parts away with the machine when I sold it.

For what it’s worth I didn’t really use the timer function anyway.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

BBBean said:


> Thanks for mention @Bhodgson but not really.
> 
> Unlike Gaggia Classics which I regularly refurbish I’ve only ever had the one MC2. I did obtain a number of spares to repair it from another member of CFUK, whose motor had burnt out. Gave all the remaining spare parts away with the machine when I sold it.
> 
> For what it’s worth I didn’t really use the timer function anyway.


Me either. I was thinking you may have an idea of bolt sizes.


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

I finally figured it out through trial and error. It was a 3.5 x 9.5mm pan head screw. Same as the gaggia water funnel screws.

I have now got it all back together with a new chute and portafilter holder. Removed the timer function also and gave it a full clean inside and out.

I will probably put it on eBay unless anyone is interested on the forum?


----------

